# The Listeners' Club: Death and the Maiden



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Listen to the Marian Anderson sing Schubert's song. Then listen to how Schubert uses this song as the basis for the second movement of the "Death and the Maiden" Quartet. I include a really great complete performance of the quartet by the Takacs Quartet:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/11/05/the-listeners-club-death-and-the-maiden/


----------



## miusicmene (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello,just found on Amazon what I think is a new recording of this great work, played wonderfully on period instruments by the Æon Quartet. Very interesting interpretation!http://www.amazon.de/Mozart-Schubert-St ... on+quartet


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

miusicmene said:


> Hello,just found on Amazon what I think is a new recording of this great work, played wonderfully on period instruments by the Æon Quartet. Very interesting interpretation!http://www.amazon.de/Mozart-Schubert-St ... on+quartet


What is the listener's club ?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd never heard Marian Anderson singing this before (headslap!) Riveting performance. Thanks for posting this. Now off for the Quartet.


----------



## miusicmene (Oct 18, 2013)

CypressWillow said:


> I'd never heard Marian Anderson singing this before (headslap!) Riveting performance. Thanks for posting this. Now off for the Quartet.


Did you enjoy the Quartet?which recording did you listen to?


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I love this quartet. Quartetto Italiano performance rules to my ears. An otherwordly version.
Recently I discovered Mahler's orchestration. Worth hearing too.


----------

